# Name your twins (for fun!)



## Calanthe

If you had a set of twins, what would you name them? 

Boy/Boy

Girl/Boy

Girl/Girl

And add a guilty pleasure one just for fun!


*MINE:*

B/B- Julian Daniel and River Markus

B/G- Julian Daniel and Iris Maria

G/G- Iris Aurora and Cecily Beatrix

Guilty Pleasure set- Iris Aurora and Clover Maria:blush:


----------



## Arlee

Boy/Girl - Anika and Kaiden
Girl/Girl - Avery and Anika 
Boy/Boy - Julian and Jacob


----------



## Mickey1994

Boy/Boy - Isaac and Gabriel

Boy/Girl - Gabriel and Abigail

Girl/Girl - Abigail and Grace

I'm not sure about my guilty pleasures.


----------



## l.e.d.

B/B - Finn Patrick and Cale Travis (Travis is hubby's name)
B/G - Finn Patrick and Caelyn Everleigh
G/G- Caelyn Everleigh and Marcie Erin

Alternate names I like: Anna Meghan and Bentley Joel

Note: I fell in love with the name Caelyn Everleigh and then realized my 4 grandparents names are Kay, Jacqueline, Everett, and Stanley) So it's part of all of those names.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

B/B - Noah and Harry
G/G- Amelia and Willow
B/G- Noah and Amelia

Guilty Pleasure Pixie (Can't think of any to go with it though)


----------



## Miaw

If I ever have boy/girl twins, I am naming them Luke and Leia :3


----------



## Sparklegirl

Here is mine

:twinboys: Luca & Noah

:twingirls: Alyssa & Ashley

:oneofeach: wythe & willow


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miaw said:


> If I ever have boy/girl twins, I am naming them Luke and Leia :3

i like those names too :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Boy/Boy........... Kasper and Bodhi

Girl/Boy............ Kyianna and Kasper

Girl/Girl............. Savannah and Serenity


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Boy/Boy: Levi & Liam

Girl/Boy: Abraham & Amberly
Girl/Girl: Kaya & Kardelen


----------



## threemakefive

B/B--- Fawkes(fox) and Finneus
G/G--- Blayke and Billie
B/G--- Fawkes and Phoebe

Guilty pleasure....Finn and Fisher (I like to fish )


----------



## discoclare

B/B- Ellis and Fletcher
G/G- Eliza and Larissa
B/G- Ellis and Larissa

Guilty pleasure- Tallulah and Xavier


----------



## LunaRose

Boy/Boy - Dylan & Max
Girl/Boy - Eva & Max
Girl/Girl - Eva & Amelie

Guilty pleasure .. Tabitha & Scarlett .. I would never be allowed them more than a guilty pleasure!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boy/Boy - Lucas & Rowan
Girl/Boy - Lucas & Hazel
Girl/Girl - Hazel & Elsie

Guilty pleasure .. Topsy & Tim lol


----------



## shterr612

B/B- Asher & Liam
G/G- Evelyn & Emilia
B/G- Asher & Evelyn
Guilty Pleasure- Kaiden & Isla


----------



## MommaDukes723

:twingirls: Lacie Elizabeth and Olivia Brooke 
:twinboys: Aidan Joseph and Andrew Ryan
:oneofeach: Aidan Joseph and Lacie Elizabeth
:blush: Kaelyn Brooke and Ashlyn Ryanne


----------



## babypeanut25

Jackson Josiah & Marcus Joseph

Isabella Sofia & Malia Jayne

Jackson Josiah & Malia Jayne


----------



## Erin j

These aren't definitive as my likes change but some I love


Girl/girl : Veronica Eloise and Olivia Bernadette

Boy/girl : Benjamin/Olivia

Boy/boy: Ben/Anthony


----------



## keepthefaithx

BB
Nicholas Anthony
Daniel Joseph

GG
Anna Victoria or Liliana Victoria-
Gabriella Lily

GB
Anna Victoria
Nicholas Daniel

xo


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

Boy/Boy - Jace Rylan / Mason James

Girl/Boy - Brayden / Caylee

Girl/Girl - Cianna Lynn / Kiera Rose


----------



## summerbreeze8

Arthur/Walter
Tabitha/Matilda
Arthur/Tabitha

Guilty pleasures: Barnaby, Blossom, Coco


----------



## RomaTomato

:twingirls: Clementine and Verona

:twinboys: Joel and Ramon

:oneofeach: Ramon and Clementine


----------



## bonjo808

Anthony (A.J.) and Rocco

Anthony (A.J.) and Viviana

Viviana and Aria....(soo many options for two girls hard to pick)


----------



## sweetmere

Boy/Boy:Adrian Clay & Evanson Joseph
Girl/Girl: Kaidrey Claire & Zoe Quinn
Boy/Girl: Adrian Clay & Kaidrey Claire

Guilty Pleasures: Nolan, Emery, Keaton, Kambrie...but I know people with children that have these names!


----------



## MumMumMum

Boy/Boy - Jacob and Joshua
Boy/Girl - Jacob and Amelia
Girl/Girl - Amelia and ....... ????


----------



## hawalkden

:twingirls: Matilda & Felicity
:twinboys: Harrison & Sabastian
:oneofeach: Matilda & Harrison


----------



## misshopefull

Jack and George

Ruby and Olivia

George and Olivia


----------



## Twinkl3

Boy/Boy - Oliver & Elijah

Girl/Boy - Sofia Robyn & Oliver

Girl/Girl - Sofia Roybn & Penelope Rose

:cloud9: There the names I've already got picked out.


----------



## wanaBmummy

boy/boy - Riley/Lucas

boy/girl - Riley/Sophia

girl/girl - Sophia/Lyla 

x


----------



## keepthefaithx

i change my girl names all the time lol

gg

Anna Isabella
Nicole Victoria

bb

Daniel Joseph
Nicholas Anthony

bg
Anna Isabella
Nicholas Daniel

xo


----------



## spikey doodle

:oneofeach: Una & Finn
:twingirls: Una & Finn 
:twinboys: Finn & Luca


----------



## ProudMummyy

Boy/Boy - Caleb Storm & Tyler Flynn 
Boy/Girl - Caleb Storm & Harley Willow
Girl/Girl - Harley Willow & Layla Quinn

Guilty pleasure - Storm James and Luna Rose :haha:


----------



## lynne192

Boy/Boy = Jack & William

Girl/Boy = Elizabeth & Jack

Girl/Girl = Elizabeth & Isabella

but i would settle for one happy healthy baby :D just got :bfp: and hoping its a sticky.


----------



## summerbreeze8

omg congratulations! Fingers & everything crossed for you Lynne192


----------



## lynne192

summerbreeze8 said:


> omg congratulations! Fingers & everything crossed for you Lynne192

thank you hun how kind of you :D xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

:pink::pink:Lily & Chloe

:blue::blue:Declan & James

:pink::blue:Lily & Declan or Chloe & Declan


----------



## pandabub

Arwen & Raina
Elijah & Fearne
Noah & Lincoln (Link)


----------



## proudmummy

B/B- Logan Isaac & Theo Jacob

B/G- Logan Isaac & Ava-Jane Sara

G/G- Ava-Jane Sara & Amelie ??


----------



## missZOEEx

B|B: Lucas James & Mason Joseph
G|G: Grace Louise & Elise Caroline
B|G: Mason Joseph & Grace Louise

I LOVE the name Joseph. 
But I hate the nickname Joe! 
<3


----------



## JustLurking

I get pick of girls names while my OH gets the boys names, though both of us would have veto power. These are the names we've discussed.

Girl/girl-Lucy and Clara
Boy/boy-Desmond and Leo 
Girl/boy-Lucy and Desmond
Guilty pleasure-River (girl) and Seraphina (girl)


----------



## highhopes19

boy/boy........... Rory and Vinnie

girl/girl............. Daisy and Lydia

boy/girl.............. Rory and Willow


----------



## lovelylaura

lynne192 said:


> Boy/Boy = Jack & William
> 
> Girl/Boy = Elizabeth & Jack
> 
> Girl/Girl = Elizabeth & Isabella
> 
> but i would settle for one happy healthy baby :D just got :bfp: and hoping its a sticky.

ahhh thats lovely im keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

:twingirls: Aileen and Kassie
:twinboys: Joseph Edward and Harry Cole
:oneofeach: Joseph Harry and Alieen Kassie

Guilty pleasure: Renesmee Isabella and Edward Jacob :blush::blush:


----------



## DippyTink

i'm having identical twin boys and they are being called Benjamin Russell and Finley Russell.
if they were girls, we were going to have Jemima Esme and Pippa Elliot.
if they were girl/boy we were going to have Finley and Jemima.

the names OH vetoed were Rafferty and Toby for boys, and McKenna and Quinn for girls - he hates all of those with a passion !!


----------



## Twinkie210

Girl/Girl: Lacie Marie and Lena Louise
Boy/Girl: Lacie Marie and Jerrek John
Boy/Boy: Jerrek John and Owen Steven

Guilty Pleasure: Lorelei and Lane... DH hates Lorelei with a passion!


----------



## KiansMummy

Boy and Boy - Finley Jacob and Jenson Harry
Girl and Girl - Lilly-Ella and Romi-Grace
Boy and Girl - Finley and Romi


----------



## MrsPoodle

Boy/Boy - Arlo and Milo 
Boy/Girl - Anastasia and Milo (Milo not possible, hoping for Arlo?)
Girl/Girl - Anastasia and Clara


----------



## Princesssam

I personally like -

Boy/Boy - Jack and James

Girl/Boy - Lori and Jack

Girl/Girl - Lori and Ophelia


----------



## fairy_gem

Boy/Boy - Oscar & Sebastian

Girl/Boy - Florence & Sebastian

Girl/Girl - Florence & Imogen

x


----------



## DizziSkittle

Boy/Boy - Oliver James & Ben Lee
Boy/Girl - Oliver James & Leah Isobel
Girl/Girl - Leah Isobel & Evie may


----------



## Kasal

I am having twins and i have no idea what theyre going to be called yet but heres a quick go!

BB: Reggie & Ted
GG: Brooke & Sienna
BG: Lily & Ted

Changes every minute!


----------



## moomin_troll

B/B elijah and jonah
B/G Elijah and livy-Marley
G/G Livy-Marley and Isla


----------



## 10.11.12

Boy/Boy Elliot Nathaniel and Cyrus Henry

Girl/Boy Lennon (Leni) Faith and Cyrus Henry

Girl/Girl Stella Lucille and Lennon Faith

And add a guilty pleasure one just for fun!

Beckett Andrew and Indie Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gabriella Eve & Evelyn Grace
Gabriella Eve & Lucas James
Lucas James & Harrison William 

Guilty Pleasure - Bentley Cole & Payton Sophia


----------



## samantha28

Boy/Boy: Michael and Adrian
Girl/Boy: Carly and Liam
Girl/Girl: Amiee and Lisa


----------



## meandmrb2011

Boy/Boy ; Jacob Nathaniel & Caleb Gabriel 

Girl/Boy ; Sophia Lily & Caleb Gabriel 

Girl/Girl ; Sophia Lily & Elena Rose


----------



## fernanda

girl/girl: Liara & Laís

girl/boy: Mirabella & Luan

boy/boy: Liam & Louis

(i just realized i like "L-names" a lot :haha:)


----------



## AMM1031

Mine would be

Logan James and Landon Michael
Cadence Lillian and Charlotte Colleen
Candence Colleen and Caiden James
and I dont have a guilty pleasure name:flower:


----------



## ProudMummyy

I've already done mine but I can tell you my friends :)

Boy & Boy - Jayden Thomas and Finley Jack
Girl & Girl - Elsa Faye and Lilia Grace
Boy & Girl - Jayden Thomas and Elsa Faye 

:) I love all the names she's picked! I think the girls ones are so pretty :)


----------



## Shabutie

Lokai Jack and Kobi Michael
Lokai Jack and Harlow Nicole
Harlow Nicole and Shiomi Noelle

I dont think I have any guilty pleasure, if I like/love a name, i'll just use it :haha:


----------



## piratetwinkie

Boy/Boy Magnus and Every

Girl/Boy Jasmin and Jasper

Girl/Girl Evelyn and Carolyn


----------



## Mummy2B21

Frankie & Theo (boy/boy)
Jessie (Jessica) & Kaylie (girl/girl)
Frankie & Jessie (boy/girl)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:twinboys: Aiden & Camden
:twingirls: Kaylee & Kamryn
:oneofeach: Evan & Ava


----------



## broodybelle

Two boys: Noah and Tobias
Two Girls: Matilda and Poppy
Boy/Girl: Noah and Matilda

Just for a laugh: Our surname is Wiles, so I always thought it would be funny to have two boys called Miles and Giles.


----------



## emyandpotato

Girl & girl: Bay Sophie & Ivy Clodagh 
Boy & boy: Felix Jacob & Benjamin Rupert
Boy & girl: Felix Benjamin & Bay Ivy


----------



## emyandpotato

highhopes19 said:


> boy/boy........... Rory and Vinnie
> 
> girl/girl............. Daisy and Lydia
> 
> boy/girl.............. Rory and Willow

Willow was our girl's name & obviously Rory was our boy's name. How weird!


----------



## mummylanning

B/B - Joshua Stanley and Isaac Todd
B/G - Joshua Isaac and Katherine Lily
G/G - Katherine Lily and Charlotte Rose

Guilty Pleasure - Joshua Todd Phoenix and Katherine Lily-Rose


----------



## silver_dimond

Girl/girl 
Connie and gracie

Boy/boy
Oscar and finlay

Boy/girl
Isaac and imogen 

Xxx


----------



## Quackquack99

This is so difficult. We struggled badly naming our daughter. So far I think-
B/B - Mason Sean/ Daniel James (after his papa lol)
G/G Kara Savannah/ Lana Nicole
B/G Mason Sean/ Kara Savannah

My mind changes every time.


----------



## mushroom

Sadbh Madeleine (Sadbh rhymes with I've) and Celeste Daphne
Sadbh Madeleine and Devin Liam
Devin Liam and Finn James

Twins are a strong likelihood for OH and myself, definitely something I think about.


----------



## HopefulPony

Name my twins? Fun!

Boy and girl - Benjamin and Charlotte
Boys - Benjamin and George
Girls - Charlotte and other girl name we haven't decided yet lol! We liked Amelia but then someone told us it reminds them of a disease and we got put off!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Rhys/Brody

Peyton & Paige

Bailey/Blake

Guilty Pleasure: Gabe & Lauren


----------



## palacemommy

Boy/Boy: Noah Michael & Levi Alexander 

Girl/Boy: Levi Alexander & Leia Arabella

Girl/Girl: Leia Isabella & Cara Jubilee

Guilty Pleasure: Brightly Isabelle


----------



## SugarBeth

B/B: Jesse and Jamie
G/B: Jack and Juliet
G/G: Penelope and Kalliope (Kah-lie-ah-pee), Charlotte and Cecelia, or Elizabeth and Eleanore.

Guilty pleasure names: Poppy & Piper


----------



## mindgames77

Boy/Boy= Tage Michael and Cohen James

Girl/Boy= Ariah Danielle and Tage Michael

Girl/Girl= Ariah Danielle and Aemelia Fae


----------



## LockandKey

Boy/Boy- Corbin Jack and Owen Matthew

Boy/Girl- Corbin Jack and Emmeline Rose

Girl/Girl- Celia Rose and Isolde Grace


----------



## mum2ava

boy/ girl = Max and Ruby 
Boy/boy = Ben and blake
girl/girl = robyn and ruby


----------



## TaraxSophia

Boy/Boy- Oscar and Harry

Girl/Boy- Gracie and Damien

Girl/Girl- Ada and Alice

:flower:


----------



## superbecks

Noah and Harry
Matilda and Poppy
Noah and Matilda


----------

